# Texas surprise?



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sure Taker will be involved in some way. I expect him to be in character doing his entrance and giving some jobber the tombstone on night one then do the HOF thing on night two in suit and tie.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

I still think this is too easy.

Owens never mentioned Undertaker

Also, low key, dusty rhodes and goldust are from Texas. Could we see Cody surprise entrance to defend his family’s honor?


----------

